# J.W. Benson Pocket Watch



## superman

I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight into a watch i obtained. I have an 18ct gold J.W. Benson pocket watch its an half hunter. on the back of the casing it has the letter R A on the inside is dated april 9th 1900. On the inside of that it states to HM the queen and HRH the prince of wales then it has the jewelers adress. I would appreciate if anyone can tell me anything about it. My great grandma bought it at a rummage sale in england many years ago.


----------



## a6cjn

Welcome to the forum Superman, it's a nice friendly place

You have a very valuable piece there, Benson is highly regarded by collectors and it has an 18ct case.

Can you post some pics please

Some info on J W Benson here

Chris


----------



## superman




----------



## a6cjn

Edit: Ooops, pressed the wrong button there (an age thing)

Thanks for posting the pics

And WOW

That is a very special piece and I've come over all unecessary :blush2:

It's what is known as a 'Doctor's Watch'. The large second hand sweeps around like a stop watch when the button is depressed.

It should have a 'fly back' movement which means the second hand returns to 12 o'clock although sometimes this feature is missing or not working

The case and dial look to be in good condition and the engraving on the rear will not reduce the value, as some do, as it is the lovely Victorian entwined initials which, if anything, is preferred by some to a plain back which might show pocket wear

With the regulator pushed right over in the pic, it normally means that it could do with a service

18ct cases were reserved for the 'best' movements and watches and that is one, unfortunately, because of the gold prices, many are being scrapped

If and when you get it serviced (and try and get a specialist, not High St,) ask them to weigh the case and that will give some idea of the potential value of the complete watch

Incidently, does it come with a case or chain?

The chains are usually 9ct as it is stronger and stands a bit more wear and tear in everyday use and you would expect to see an interesting fob if it originally belonged to a medical man

Incidently, Benson cases, with the Ludgate Hill address in the lid, are valuable as well, regularly fetching over Â£100

That's a lovely piece, certainly worth donating a kidney for :yes:

Luck you

Chris


----------



## superman

Can you tell me anything about it..is it worth much..does the date have any significance


----------



## a6cjn

Sorry to mess up the thread with those multiple postings

As to the meaning of the date, sticking with the medical theme, I would suggest it was the graduation date of the first owner, given by proud parents (as I did with my lad)

As to value, if it was fully serviced and running strongly, I would be looking for Â£1200 - Â£1500 but then again, I wouldn't sell it :hypocrite:

Chris


----------



## superman

thanks for your insight its much appreciated. just to clarify, It wouldnt have anything to do with the queen or the prince of wales?


----------



## a6cjn

superman said:


> It wouldnt have anything to do with the queen or the prince of wales?


I wouldn't have thought so

Royal Warrants were a very powerful marketing tool, particularly in Victorian times and Benson would certainly have promoted it as much as he could

The Royal Warrant link does give some background about them. I s'pose there will be a record somewhere of what and to whom Benson supplied as it would have had to have been documented for the warrant application

I still think that it is an important piece, it has considerable value as it is, more if it is fully serviced and a tad more with any history you may be able to establish

However, for a provenance to add significant value, a collector would want to see clear and conclusive evidence

As it has been in your family some time, I would think it through as to what you want to do with it

You could get a good price for it now, as it is, or you would get more if it was serviced and even more if were able to provide information about its original owner

Personally, if I wanted to maximise its value, I would try to get:

a Benson box or even a fitted case,

a single or double Albert gold chain

an 'interesting' fob with either a medical or Masonic connection

try and establish some provenance of the piece

To me, trying to 'add value' to a piece as always been the fascinating aspect of collecting but I can fully understand if it doesn't appeal to others

Incidently here's my Benson



















Chris


----------



## superman

again thanks you have been a big help. I live in the states so I wouldnt know where I would take it to find out more history or find additional accessories.


----------



## a6cjn

I would try the internet

For starters,

J W Benson

Royal Warranties issued to Benson

And a real long shot, doctors or vets who graduated on the 9th.April 1900 with those intials

Hope some of the ifo' I've offered has been of some help

When I was collecting pocket watches, many years ago, I regularly used a dealer named Dave Bush (www.nhwatchsite.com) who was incredibly helpful and most reliable, perhaps he may be able to offer some advice

All the best to you

Chris


----------



## superman

thanks


----------



## superman

just a thought could the RA on the back (and what appears to be a f through the middle mean royal air force.


----------



## a6cjn

Dunno, but the Royal Air Force did't get its Royal Assent until 1918

See, told you the internet is a wonderful place for info 

Chris


----------



## J.P.R

I have a benson like your lovely silver one. Mine is 9ct gold and has a "the field" movement. Which I have serviced my self. I am also a very young watchmaker. Any ideas of how much it maybe worth? It dates from 1890, and is a half hunter like yours. Thanks.


----------



## Shangas

Poor old Superman, you're not having a very super time, are you?

First, if you can give us BIGGER PHOTOS that would help tremendously. We'd be able to read everything on the watch ourselves.

Secondly, this is an open face watch. Not a hunter-case. A hunter case has a lid that closes over the dial.

THIS is a hunter case:










The whole Queen & Prince of Wales thing is, as others have pointed out, merely an indication that Benson was a royal warrant-holder. This means that he ran his own business, but was official supplier of...in this case, presumably watches...to the British Royal Family. It doesn't mean that they owned this particular watch.

The silver watch that Chris has is a half-hunter.

I have no idea what RA would stand for, but certainly not the Royal Air Force. If it did exist back then (which it didn't) it was called the RFC (ROYAL FLYING CORPS) from about 1914-1918. It wasn't called the RAF (ROYAL AIR FORCE) until 1918. Since this watch dates from Victorian times and well before the invention of practical flying machines, that rules it out.

If "R.A" or "A.R" are the initials that are so nicely monogrammed on the caseback (can't bloody read it!), then they're the owner's initials. Do as Chris suggests, but add "RA" or "AR" to your search througuh any names you find.

In conclusion, this is a really sweet watch. Look after it and get it serviced before you wear it and use it.

And buy a chain for it before you use it. Last thing you want is for it to drop and smash to pieces.


----------

